# soil recipe?



## blowinthatloud (Nov 1, 2014)

I have been using this mix
worm castings
perlite
promix
organic potting soil
peatmoss
clean sand.
is a good draing soil but im wonder what else to add to help feed  younger seedlings until i can start adding liquid nutes.
i have a 75 gallon fish tank i use water from here when im doing waterchanges its always been a good source of free nutes! I dont know what but it helps.


----------



## DogBoy420 (Nov 1, 2014)

I use this recipe, with good results (no ph issues, nothing but tap water):

2 large bags Roots Organic soil
20 lbs Earthworm castings
16 Red cups (about 1kg) organic rice hulls
420g Fish bone meal (Down to Earth 3-16-0)
420g Bat guano (Happy Frog 0-5-0)
420g Blood meal (Down to Earth 12-0-0)
100g Neem seed meal (Down to Earth)
80g Potassium sulfate (0-0-50)
200g Ancient Forest Alaska Humus (General Organics)
200g Xtreme mycorrhizal granules
200g Azomite
100g Sea kelp (Algamin 1-0-2)
70g Dolomite lime (30% cal 3% mg, or 75/12)
50g Alfalfa meal (Down to Earth 2.5-1-1)
20g Humic acid powder (Down to Earth)
8g Epsom salt


----------



## PencilHead (Nov 1, 2014)

Uncle Pencil's easy, cheap mix. Beats Roots to hell.
(1) 3.8 cf Pro-Mix BX
(3) 5 kilo coco blocks
(1/2) 30 lb bag of Wiggle Worm
(1/2) 4 cf bag of perlite (15 gallons)
(6) pounds Espoma Bio-Tone Starter Plus (18.5 cups)

That should yield about 140 gallons/18.5 cf of prime media at about $9 per 1.5 cf. Use it like you would Roots or any other quality coco mix. Not for seedlings without buffering a bit though.

Good luck.


----------



## DogBoy420 (Nov 1, 2014)

PencilHead said:


> Uncle Pencil's easy, cheap mix. Beats Roots to hell.
> (1) 3.8 cf Pro-Mix BX
> (3) 5 kilo coco blocks
> (1/2) 30 lb bag of Wiggle Worm
> ...



Roots is pretty good, but it does have bugs (fungus gnats), and it's expensive.

I have a question about your soil mix.  I assume you use it as as a base soil in a Super Soil mix.  The same way as I use Roots Organic as a base soil in my Super Soil mix.  Correct?  And I assume you do not use chemical nutes (I don't).  If I'm wrong, we're not on the same page.  But for now I'll assume we are.

OK, it seems that your base soil is very lacking in nutrients.  Your nutrient base consists of worm ****, coco, and Espoma Bio-Tone Starter Plus.  Do you really thing that nutrient mix beats Roots Organic?

I'm just asking, because I want to understand.

Thanks.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes i think the soil is lacking! Thats why im here 
tryin to give my girls the best start they can get, was gonna add bonemeal guano, as a start. Any suggestions please?? Thank you


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 2, 2014)

Check out this thread....http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54251


----------



## blowinthatloud (Nov 2, 2014)

Ty Rosebud! Wow what happened to throwing some seeds in some dirt! Lol


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 2, 2014)

There are good soil like Fox farm. I use Happy Frog which has nutes for 3 weeks... Their Fox farm ocean forest you do nothing but water, for at least six weeks, if your looking for good and easy and the happy frog is organic..the ocean forest isn't. If that matters.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> There are good soil like Fox farm. I use Happy Frog which has nutes for 3 weeks... Their Fox farm ocean forest you do nothing but water, for at least six weeks, if your looking for good and easy and the happy frog is organic..the ocean forest isn't. If that matters.



Are you sure about that Rose?
The quotes below are from Fox Farm own site http://foxfarmfertilizer.com/index.php/item/faq.html



> Our Big Bloom® Liquid Fertilizer and all of our soils are also organic





> And when you dig around in our organic potting soil, Ocean Forest®, youll find composted forest humus, peat moss, and marine ingredients like crab meal.


----------



## umbra (Nov 3, 2014)

No offense meant to pencilhead but Promix isn't soil, its a soil less mix! As to recipes...there are as many as there are growers. IMO there is no 1 mix or 1 way to grow. It's all about what works for you, and that can only come from trial and error. 
To quote Einstein " if we knew what we were doing, they wouldn't call it research."


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks Duck. I am very surprised that they say ocean forest is organic. They must have changed the recipe since i did research 2 years ago and switched to HF as it was the ONLY true organic....If that is true Ducky I will happily go back to FFOF.   Thanks for keeping me current... I will do more research though.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Soiltest (May 15, 2015)

As we all know that quality of the soil plays a vital role in making good plant productivity. So, for that you need to identify the features of the soil to determine its ability to support your plants growth and makes better productivity. Soil Fertilizer Test and Soil testing enables you to judge the soil suitability, providing you with data for informed decision making and planning for the next crop


----------

